# Suggestions for Cabinet around INR 3000



## BombayBoy (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

Please suggest a good cabinet around the price range of 3000 (+300 on the upside).

No local brands.

I am considering the NZXT Gamma, Cooler Master K350, CM N300, NZXT Source 210 and BitFenix Merc.

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (May 20, 2013)

Nzxt Source 210 Elite
Bitfenix Merc Alpha


----------



## BombayBoy (May 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Nzxt Source 210 Elite
> Bitfenix Merc Alpha



but the K350s window is something that's looking attractive 
you think the others are a better value for money proposition


----------



## The Incinerator (May 21, 2013)

In a K350 you will have trouble fitting even a Hyper 212 !!!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 21, 2013)

Yup the source and the merc alpha are much better vfms.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> In a K350 you will have trouble fitting even a Hyper 212 !!!



Thanks. But OC is not on the agenda now. Would you help me with some inputs?



saikiasunny said:


> Yup the source and the merc alpha are much better vfms.



Thanks. Could you please help me with the best rates that you can quote.
I checked the NZXT on primeabgb and they show it with a window, whereas, the official product lacks a window.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 22, 2013)

Well thats a nice price you are getting there. There are two versions- one with the window and one without.
Get the one you like.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Well thats a nice price you are getting there. There are two versions- one with the window and one without.
> Get the one you like.



yes, i was at PrimeABGB today evening.
NZXT Gamma 2200
NZXT Source 210 (Window) 2800 

so i am going with the Source 210 Window then (but the problem is that the system will now be a Haswell)

confirmed with PrimeABGB boss (Sardarji) he instructed the staff to update the site about the arrival of Haswell and we should see it tomorrow on the website if they do their work 

mobo's coming first week of June and processors coming June 10
pricing, 1000-2000 ka difference hoga (as compared to Ivy Bridge) was his reply when asked compared to Ivy Bridge


----------



## saikiasunny (May 22, 2013)

Well its your choice for which cpu you go for. In india you can't expect the old products to get cheaper when new ones arrive.
Also from what i've heard haswell cpus need special psus due to their low power features. Think bout that too.
As for the cabby, best of luck and post pics when yo get it.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

sure.

yes, read about the PSU requirement for Haswell. i ain't expecting a heavy price cut. but if i can shell out a bit more and get the latest, lets see. for now, i will only get the cabinet to start with. else, i will drift towards the PS4 

will the pictures of only a cabinet suffice


----------



## saikiasunny (May 22, 2013)

Yup! The cabby pics will do!


----------



## BombayBoy (May 23, 2013)

Got it at INR 2900 today (they say price increased) 

here are a few pictures (please ignore the quality or orientation) 




thank you


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2013)

Congrats man. 
The window is quite nice actually!


----------



## BombayBoy (May 23, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Congrats man.
> The window is quite nice actually!



thanks 

you know, the box has a printed MRP of Rs. 2400 imported in Oct. 2102


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2013)

Indian pricing


----------

